# how long does treatment take?



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Recently went to fertilty clinic and was really surprised how quickly they wanted to get things moving!
I've had 2 blood tests already and have to arrange clymidia and scan myself which is fine but she didn't really give to much info on treatment and how long? 

She did mention it was an injection but is it only 1 or is it more n for how long....?

OH WE'R SO CONFUSED!  

Please can anyone give me any information?

Thanks


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya

sorry i cant help but wanted to say hi!! noticed ya in southampton we are in pompey!! which clinic are u using?

Em x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Willow - what treatment are you having IUI or IVF?  it is a shame that they don't appear to have given you much info, are you going back for another appt when you have your results?  If not maybe ring the clinic up and ask to speak to the nurse for some more info.

Bets of luck
L x


----------



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Em

I noticed u lived in waterlooville i used to live there in milton road!    

we are using princess anne hospital dont think they moved us on because of problems i've been havin!  

Which clinic are u guys using?

Willow79


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Willow

We have not decided which clinic to use yet possiblity of 3, The Esperence, Shirley Oaks or The LWC.... we looked at the Wessex in Southampton but its has a 18-24 month wait on donor sperm!!!!

Em x


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Hiya, 
We were also surprised at how quickly things moved. We were referred by our GP in the october and got an appointment to see the consultant within a month. I had a blood test to check my hormones and then we saw the counsellor and were told we could ring as soon as I had my next period and I was pregnant by february! Now we are going through IVF with DP it all seems soooooooo slow!


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

If you're having IUI, the injection that the nurse mentioned may well be a trigger injection, which you have about 36 hours before the IUI to try and time ovulation and the IUI to coincide as closely as possible. And in order to decide when you will be ready to trigger, they would do a series of internal (i.e. vaginal) scans to measure the growth of follicle(s) - they usually trigger when a follie measures 18-20mm. 
I think that you should phone the clinic though to ask more questions, as you don't seem very clear on what is going to happen! There may be a wait between getting all your tests completed and actually starting treatment, it won't necessarily happen next cycle. A lot will depend on the availability of donor sperm for you.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, what a small world, I grew up in Waterlooville and my mum still lives there!! We had our initial appointment at the Esperence last month, I am having my Day 21 Progesterone test on Friday along with a few others. They said they may take up to 5 weeks to come back (We've been able to get all tests done through my GP) and then we can start next cycle which is looking likely to be July/August at the moment. After so long waiting, when things get moving they really seem to move fast!!
Good luck getting all the information you need
Twinkie x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oooooooo look at all these Waterlooville girlies!! No one normally knows where it is so i norm just say portsmouth  

Twinkie how have you found the esperence? Are you having IVF or IUI?


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

I was actually really impressed with the Esperance. Mr Chui was a really nice guy and took loads of time over the appointment making sure he gave us loads of details. So good in fact that by the time it came to ask any questions he'd answered all mine already!! It also doesn't feel like a hospital (I hate hospitals  ) so I was much more relaxed.
We're having IUI, hopefully starting in July or August, just tying to time it with civil partnership! Going to start with natural for a couple of cycles I think. 
Are you any further forward on decided where you are going for treatment yet? 
Twinkie x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Our favourite at the moment is the Esperence.. if we decide to go with them we'll go to our GP for the referal prob around august... we want to do our first cycle in December if we can so not sure when we'd need to have our first consultation 

When i've spoken to the on the phone and over email they have seemed really nice... they have told us there is no wait on donor sperm is this true Most other places are massive waiting lists!!

Where are you living now if you dont mind me asking?

Em x


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

It is true!!!!  We were told that the more criteria we had for a donor, the less likely they were for them to be able to find a donor but that seems to be the same everywhere. I think we had about a 6 week wait between referral and initial appointment so August sounds about right.
I'm now living near Haslemere but still working in Waterlooville.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh thats really good then woo woo!! Do you mind me asking how much its going to cost? we have price lists but i've found with other clinics there are hidden extras!!! Its good that you have been able to gets the tests done with your own GP we hope to do the same.

Em x


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, Sorry it's taken me so long to log on and reply. Work gets in the way of everything doesn't it!
Natural IUI with donor sperm is £825 and the initial consultation is £150.
When they send you an initial appointment letter they say if you need a scan it will be an extra £100 but when I got there it turned out to have the scan was standard but I guess it's a good thing to see that everything is ok before you start any treatment. Aoart from that because I've been able to get all tests done on my GP there have been no extra costs so far which is great!!
Hope you've had a good weekend
Twinkie x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Twinkie

Those prices sound like what they quoted us which is good!! What tests did you get your GP to do.... im thinking of chatting my gp up also for the tests if i can lol.

How long after your GP sent the ref letter did you get your initial appointment? 

Im back to work tomorrow after a weeks annual leave  

Em x


----------



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Guys 

Thanks for all ur replys me n nic will b goin bk in july so hopefully will have all my questions answered then, i've had 2 tests done already but because we wont b startin it all untill next year i'm guessin they will have 2 b done again!

I'm not 2 fussed about that tho    

We decided 2 go on our last relaxin holiday in feb as it will b our 3yr civil partnership anniversary    

hopefully i'll b nice n relaxed 2 start it all 

After readin quite a few posts on here i have noticed that no one is using princess anne hospital in southampton  
they have quoted us £1,300 which is better than £5 - £6,000    

Thanks again


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Willow is that £1300 for IVF?!?!?! is there a wait for donor sperm?


----------



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Em 

no its IUI as i'm EGG SHARIN, also not sure if waitin list dont think there is as they wanted me bk in july wiv money ready 4 treatment!!   x x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

IVF is egg sharing aint it  

IUI is less invasive fine catheter up cervix etc??


----------



## willow79 (Apr 14, 2009)

oh my god i have no idea x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i was the same when i joined here... god help you in a few months you'll be a walking fertility dictionary lol


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi willow

yeah if you are egg sharing its pretty much the same as ivf, it is more invasive but better chance of becoming pregnant.

i'm doing egg share too, hopefully will be starting very soon, have had all my blood tests done and results back all normal, they have found a recipient for my eggs and have been told to phone them when my next period starts which should be this weekend. also we went for our first consultation in feb so things have progressed reasonably quickly and as expected.

from what i can make out there will be a few injections, i'm not at that stage yet so can't really advise you but its different for everyone so best to speak to your clinic.

good luck with your treatment

whisks x


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,

Em, My GP has done every blood test going! She initially did the Rubella, HIV and all of those and then this week she has done CMV, blood group and day 21 progesterone. She has never questioned anything I've asked for which has been great. She's in Waterlooville so your GP should be under the same health care trust? Did you have a good holiday from work? I'm counting the days til half term!

We thought about doing IVF but figured that we'd attempt IUI first purely because it is so much less invasive. I keep wondering if we're doing the right thing though. Success rates are so low, but I guess some must get lucky.
Twinkie x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

im at forest end so still wondering which lovely lady gp to pick lol

I had a fab time off thanks hun.. we are just looking at changing our holiday have new york booked for December for 5 days which is £3000 im now thinking its a bit of a waste of cash and thinking may book a week in dominican rupublic for £1350 and save the rest towards tx lol


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Em,

New York is fab! but is expensive and you can get a longer holiday for less and more relaxing if thats what you are after before starting TX as New York is manic, busy and you end up walking your legs off to see and do everything.

Steph x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thats what im thinking 5 days in new york was going to cost us £3000 im thinking about a beach holiday instead for less than half the cost for 7 days or more.... poss october instead of december and start treatment november or December still but after relaxing on a nice warm holiday lol

I know we will lose some money i've checked online and i think about £300 but i need to speak to our local thomas cook branch.. there gonna hate me lol i've paid £2000 already but am hoping we can lose £300 max and transfer rest over..... fingers crossed for me


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah hopefully you wont lose to much I'm really jealous about anyone talking about holiday as we have canceled our holiday to Egypt to start TX


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Steph29,

We've cancelled out holiday this year too, so we can start right away. You are not alone!   x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

We Must be the crazy ones


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I know my friends think im barking mad but i really honestly dont think we can afford to have tx and go to new york with the current credit crunch... DP didnt get her bonus in April so we are royally screwed!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Holiday! What's a holiday?  

We have spent £5100 on 6 failed IUI cycles and have just had to borrow £4000 from my parents for this IVF cycle. We are so lucky that we both have parents who can afford to do this for us. Now I feel guilty for just having a weekend away incase we need more money if this IVF doesn't work or if we go back to IUI with me. These babas don't come cheap but are SOOOOOOOO worth every penny


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I've spoken to Thomas Cook its going to cost me £530 to cancel   Oh well it'll be worth it we still have £1500 already paid which they will refund to another hoilday.... hmmm where to go...

Thinking of a small holiday to say greece next month then maybe another small holiday next year?


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Moo2275, have you considered egg-sharing to help with the some of the cost? Or is that not something you want to do? Just a thought..

Em - yikes £530 to cancel? It could have been worse I suppose, holiday to Greece sounds lovely and relaxing before you start treatment too


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i know i nearly fell off my chair when she said £530!! we are quite restricted to when we go due to DP's job could do anytime 8th-22nd June, 20th-27th July (school hols thou!), anytime in sept or october.... 

I really cant think of anywhere for september or October as most places the season ends then so the weather will be rubbish...


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Canaries? They will still be lovely and hot xxx


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Pinktink - As DP is carrying this child it is her decision and she says she cannot do it which I have to respect. She is worried that she will never get pregnant and she does not feel she could cope with the thought of other woman having children from her eggs yet she can't. I can totally see where she's coming from as I feel that I could donate my eggs but I have already carried our son


----------



## melrobs76 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,im new to all this, this is the first time actually seeing this site and i love it.
Its lovely to see everyones great news .Im just starting my iui and deadly excited .
My first thing isto have my tube test, i dont know actually what thats called, its so obvious
how new i am!!! ha   xxx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Melrobs76, welcome to FF, I look forwards to getting to know you   

Why not hop over and introduce yourself on the general chit chat thread, as that tends to get the most use and where we all catch up with one another.

S x


----------

